# Wagon wheels



## Mark. (Feb 28, 2018)

Looking for any information on how to make wagon wheels. I am going to upload a picture where of this wagon, only to be sure that we are all on the same page with one another. There aren't many wheelright' around, or at least I haven't been looking in the rite place. This is my baby. Looking forward to hearing from Y'all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2018)

I made some a couple of years ago Mark. I cheated though, my customer had the wagon, the wheels had fallen apart. I reused the metal parts of the hub and the outer wheel, just rebuilt all the wood. If you have any questions I'll try to help you.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 28, 2018)

1st get you a BIG hole saw...............

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2018)

This is a good overview, you may have seen it already...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 28, 2018)

If you have any AMISH close they will know who or where to look for wheel repair people. We have Amish near us who I am sure has a wheelwright, but I am Ohio.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mark. (Mar 1, 2018)

Tony said:


> I made some a couple of years ago Mark. I cheated though, my customer had the wagon, the wheels had fallen apart. I reused the metal parts of the hub and the outer wheel, just rebuilt all the wood. If you have any questions I'll try to help you.


Thank You Tony, I wish the other wagon was in as good shape as the one in the picture. My other one is gonna take some doing, lots to do on it. The only reason I am gonna restore it is it has so much emotional value to me. One could say, the wagon is the very first means of transportation I ever drove. Needless to say I was very young. When I get started I most definitely will call on You my Friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark. (Mar 1, 2018)

CWS said:


> If you have any AMISH close they will know who or where to look for wheel repair people. We have Amish near us who I am sure has a wheelwright, but I am Ohio.


You are most likely as close to me as any AMISH are to me. Only once in my life was I close to the AMISH, that was when I was in Ohio with Carpenters For Christ. In fact the Church bought the trusses from the Amish. I never knew they built trusses, but they do much more than that.


----------



## Mark. (Mar 1, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> This is a good overview, you may have seen it already...


That's the good stuff


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 14, 2018)

Mark. said:


> View attachment 142592 Looking for any information on how to make wagon wheels. I am going to upload a picture where of this wagon, only to be sure that we are all on the same page with one another. There aren't many wheelright' around, or at least I haven't been looking in the rite place. This is my baby. Looking forward to hearing from Y'all



I know I saw this I think on a "Craftsman's Legacy" I think. One of those shows and I also think I saw a colonial williamsburg video on this. Not a ton of help I know but I remember there were some video sources out there. I recall that they made all the iron pieces too so it was a fun watch.


----------



## Mark. (Mar 15, 2018)

I want to take time to say a word of thanks. I would have already acknowledged that I have read all the feedback from Y'all, & appreciate the time You took in responding to my questions. Now to what I was gonna say. Don't know how many of Y'all know where Frog Eye is but it is backwoods to say the least. My & all of the folk's who live here, "All the 34&1/2 other" our online, has been offline. But I am back & got some catching up to do. Actually I really have missed what WoodBarter has to offer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 15, 2018)

Mark. said:


> You are most likely as close to me as any AMISH are to me. Only once in my life was I close to the AMISH, that was when I was in Ohio with Carpenters For Christ. In fact the Church bought the trusses from the Amish. I never knew they built trusses, but they do much more than that.


What part of Ohio was the church built. We had a church built near me that was built by your group or one like it.


----------



## Mark. (Mar 15, 2018)

CWS said:


> What part of Ohio was the church built. We had a church built near me that was built by your group or one like it.


It is a shame that for the life of me I can't recall the name rite off. I will be looking at my diary to find the name. Actually I went with two different groups but both were through Carpenter's For Christ. I remember the last one in Ohio was near a Pretty Large Lake. Some of us went to a boat ramp, or a ramp in a State Park. Some Collage Students was preparing for a Long Boat race, You know those boats that have a bunch of folks with those long paddles. Sounds crazy, but keep in mind,where I am from


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 15, 2018)

Mark. said:


> I want to take time to say a word of thanks. I would have already acknowledged that I have read all the feedback from Y'all, & appreciate the time You took in responding to my questions. Now to what I was gonna say. Don't know how many of Y'all know where Frog Eye is but it is backwoods to say the least. My & all of the folk's who live here, "All the 34&1/2 other" our online, has been offline. But I am back & got some catching up to do. Actually I really have missed what WoodBarter has to offer



I am with you so much about this group of people. I've frequented quite a few sites like many people in learning how to do various woodworking and the craft. Once I visited here for the first time I had a completely different feeling than I have for any other online community. This feels so much more personal and the connection is much deeper and friendlier. Just love the place and everyone I have met.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

